# Happy Holidays



## hitest (Dec 24, 2013)

Happy Holidays folks.  I hope that you are well and celebrating the season in way that is meaningful for you.

Cheers!  §e


----------



## fonz (Dec 24, 2013)

Back in high school I had a German teacher (at my level of education I had to sit through three years of mandatory German lessons) who used to say:

_I wish you whatever you wish me._

I think I'll leave it at that


----------



## sossego (Dec 25, 2013)

I wish you stinky feet.


----------



## freesbies (Dec 25, 2013)

Happy holidays guys! I received the "Programming Perl 4th Edition" book this night, really awesome!


----------



## neel (Dec 25, 2013)

freesbies said:
			
		

> Happy holidays guys! I received "Programming Perl 4th Edition" book this night, really awesome!


Lucky. I was supposed to get "The Design and Implementation of the FreeBSD Operating System" but it's not coming until the 8th of January. I really want to be a FreeBSD developer. And my parents would rather see me working at M$ Microsoft.


----------



## ronaldlees (Dec 25, 2013)

hitest said:
			
		

> Happy Holidays folks.  I hope that you are well and celebrating the season in way that is meaningful for you.
> 
> Cheers!  §e



++1

We'll be toasting our fancy grape juice a few hours ahead of BC/Canada - here on the east coast.   Cheers!


----------



## protocelt (Dec 25, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> Back in high school I had a German teacher (at my level of education I had to sit through three years of mandatory German lessons) who used to say:
> 
> _I wish you whatever you wish me._
> 
> I think I'll leave it at that



Agreed.  Disclaimer: The views in this meme are of Grumpy Cat's only and not the entire Internet at large.


----------



## gentoobob (Dec 25, 2013)

*Happy Holidays!*

Merry Christmas to all you fellow Beastie lovers!  May all you be happy, safe, and with your families today.


----------



## ShelLuser (Dec 25, 2013)

Also the best wishes to the community, I hope you're having a great time.


----------



## sossego (Dec 25, 2013)

Just a reminder: 

Instead of throwing away what the gift replaced, give it to someone less fortunate or donate your items to  a charitable cause.  We share this planet, let's not waste that which is still good.


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 26, 2013)

I wish you all funny Christmas Holidays!  P


----------



## redw0lfx (Dec 27, 2013)

I hope everyone had great, safe, and happy holidays.  Whether you are celebrating Christmas, Hanukkah, or Kwanzaa, or just having a happy festivus, I hope you are spending it with loved ones, friends, and family.  Also a big thank you to the FreeBSD community, developers, and everyone that make this wonderful and great OS possible.

Cheers!


----------



## tzoi516 (Dec 27, 2013)

Happy Holidays! Hope everyone had a great time with the ones the care about.


----------



## trh411 (Dec 27, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> Back in high school I had a German teacher (at my level of education I had to sit through three years of mandatory German lessons) who used to say:
> 
> _I wish you whatever you wish me._



Did he really say that or did he say: "Ich wünsche Ihnen alles, was Sie mir wünschen"?

My German is *very* rusty and I may have just written "kauderwelsch" (i.e., gibberish - I had to look this one up).


----------



## fonz (Dec 27, 2013)

trh411 said:
			
		

> fonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, he "just" said it in Dutch 



			
				trh411 said:
			
		

> My German is *very* rusty and I may have just written "kauderwelsch" (i.e., gibberish - I had to look this one up).


I've since forgotten the finer points (i.e. grammar), but the above looks fine to me.  :stud


----------



## jul1aN (Dec 29, 2013)

Happy Holidays! Have a great time.


----------



## hitest (Dec 29, 2013)

I am not much for wild parties.  I have not decided if I will head out for New Year's Eve.


----------

